# Laughlin Comp. Canceled



## realtorterry (Mar 28, 2011)

In case anyone else other than Richoso1 & I were planning on attending the

Laughlin Brewbq, It has been canceled?








http://riversidebrewbq.com/


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes it's a shame, but 3 out of 4 sponsors backed out on the deal. I will be attending the Blues and Brews festival on Easter weekend, not the same as Q comp, but it gets me out of the house. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2011)

that sucks.


----------

